# Schwinn 1962 Kingsize American



## schwinnbikebobb (May 2, 2022)

Thanks to the awesome help from stezell (thanks again Sean!!!) picked this one up at ML.  Looking forward to ditching those fenders and getting to work on it. This has the 2 speed kickback which is a nice bonus.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Thanks to the awesome help from stezell (thanks again Sean!!!) picked this one up at ML.  Looking forward to ditching those fenders and getting to work on it. This has the 2 speed kickback which is a nice bonus.
> 
> View attachment 1617994



That is just dreamy and yes good by fenders. Killer bike is it on the registry? Love the blue.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 2, 2022)

Nope not on the registry but I will get it added.   You are right the blue is cool.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (May 2, 2022)

Why in a hurry to lose the fenders? Very awesome machine you have there! Mines a parts missing paint ratty frame 63 klunker.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Why in a hurry to lose the fenders? Very awesome machine you have there! Mines a parts missing paint ratty frame 63 klunker.



You need to register your bike if you have a King Size. Those are aftermarket fenders.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nope not on the registry but I will get it added.   You are right the blue is cool.



correct seat for you right here.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265673875623?campid=5335809022


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (May 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You need to register your bike if you have a King Size. Those are aftermarket fenders.



Not a king size, just an American. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Not a king size, just an American. Sorry for the confusion!



No problem, you need a KS


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 2, 2022)

Glad you brought this up CBJ.   The one you show is the model 7000 which was on the Heavy Duty bikes.  It was a $2.25 option you could buy though.  I had the thought  it might have the pebbly Mesinger but I don't see that in any pics I can find.  The one on it is the same one that was on my blue 62 American (not KS) so I'm feeling pretty good about it being the original.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> e model 7000 which was on the Heavy Duty bikes



Yes that makes sense. Mine is a HD that s why I was thinking that. That blue....I like it, I like it a lot


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Glad you brought this up CBJ.   The one you show is the model 7000 which was on the Heavy Duty bikes.  It was a $2.25 option you could buy though.  I had the thought  it might have the pebbly Mesinger but I don't see that in any pics I can find.  The one on it is the same one that was on my blue 62 American (not KS) so I'm feeling pretty good about it being the original.



Can you provide any add'l info on the pebbly Mesinger? This sounds great


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Can you provide any add'l info on the pebbly Mesinger? This sounds great




I'm pretty sure the pebbly Mesinger is more of a juvenile seat.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2022)

What is a pebbly Messinger?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2022)

bloo said:


> What is a pebbly Messinger?



A real deep grain textured cover. I think it's elephant leather.  🤣


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 17, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Can you provide any add'l info on the pebbly Mesinger? This sounds great



The pebbly messinger was a one or two year only seat that came out in 1961. It is considered a full size seat. I just sold a red one you can search it in the sold section.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Can you provide any add'l info on the pebbly Mesinger? This sounds great




Here you go. Not sure what weight the springs are rated for, but not for an average weight adult. I'd pay the extra $2.50 and get the optional 7000 if you plan on using it. I had one of these years ago on a Spitfire and I bottomed out the springs just going out the driveway into the street. Then it squeaked the whole time I was riding. Young boys seat at best. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185501073618?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Not sure what weight the springs are rated for, but not for an average weight adult.



I agree, even though they were offered as full size they are light weight. I find them a bit weak and as I say I'm a middleweight. The 7000 is the way to go.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2022)

Is this the one we have been referring to as the juvenile "S" seat on Speedsters, Tigers and such? Or is this yet another variation? Is there a riveted one with single springs like this and no rail?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 17, 2022)

bloo said:


> Is this the one we have been referring to as the juvenile "S" seat on Speedsters, Tigers and such? Or is this yet another variation? Is there a riveted one with single springs like this and no rail?



I think so, the one i have came on a speedster


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 17, 2022)

The King Size had the same seat as the standard size. A different bike, the Heavy Duty, came with the 7000.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm posting late on this thread to add or clarify info for anyone reading it for historic KSA saddle info. 

The earliest dated frame on the King Size list (12-13-61) is my blue 1962 KSA. I bought it from the estate of the only owner (who bought it at age 31) VERY bone stock and it has the blue pebbly seat that I believe was original to the bike. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-2-11-18.125653/post-842216

The regular American King Sizes may have been equipped with the standard saddles for middleweight bikes, but the KS Heavy Dutys were equipped with the No. #7000 heavy duty saddles and, as previously said, the #7000 riveted saddles were available as a $2.25 option for the entire production of the American model ('62-'65). And I agree, adult (bigger) riders are really better off with the #7000 saddle.


----------

